# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What plants are safe for Pacman Frogs?

## krispurchase

Hey, I am going to be adding some plants to my Pacman Frogs tank. Wanted to know what to add that is safe to use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Olivia

You can add pathos. They're probably the easiest plant to grow in a vivarium or around your house. There's others too but I'll let other members that know more about vivariums answer this one.

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## Hypnofrog

I saved these plants a while back for my pacman but was only able to buy a few, from what I read they're terrarium safe but please double check any that you're interested in with someone with more experience! 
 Tried to pick ones I thought would survive being trampled but more delicate species can always be planted on the wall.  :Smile: 

_Prayer plant_ (my sister has one, easy to grow, easily propagated, slower growing but larger than pothos. very striking patterns)

_Wandering jew_

_Creeping fig_ (have seen _oakleaf creeping fig_ suggested, but by dartfrog keepers)

_Baby tears_ (*soleirolia soleirolii* , this and creepingfig were my absolute favorites after reading about them, but unfortunately babytears are a little hard to find.)

_Button fern_ (pretty much any fern is okay as long as it's small, but these are common and pretty)

_Zebra plant

Peperomia fagerlindii

Swedish ivy

Pink polka-dot plant_ (These things are adorable! But need to be propagated when the old plant starts to die off, also planted where the frog can't get to them as they're more delicate)

_Gynura aurantiaca_ (*purple passion plant*)

_Piggy back plant

Creeping charlie

Dandelions_ (these would harm or possibly kill any other  plants in the tank, however they're hardy and would provide nice hiding  spots for your frog, besides, flowers!)

And of course, *Pothos*! Even after having it's roots torn apart while splitting the plant, rinsed of all dirt and fertilizer, with a only a half cup of dirt and maybe an hour of filtered indirect sunlight my golden pothos is growing like crazy, you can't go wrong with them. 
 
A lot of the leafy greens used for gutloading would be safe too, if you can get them to grow in those conditions. Various grasses as wellif you just want to throw in some seeds every once in a while to keep things growing. 

In general it's a good idea to choose plants that could be propagated easily from cuttings should anything happen to the original, if the tank doesn't have a bulb or get any sunlight you may need to keep two plants in pots so you can switch them out to recover.

----------

krispurchase

----------


## krispurchase

Thank you for your feedback. Now I have a few good plants to choose from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## elly

would dandelions kill other plants? Truly? One issue with them may be the roots and the depth of a planted tank.

You're right about pothos growing like crazy though.

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## Hypnofrog

Woops :EEK!:   Thanks for bringing that up! I did a little better digging and the forum I got that information from is_ wrong,_ dandelions (while yes, they can 'take over' if your tank is zoo sized and you don't see the super obvious flowers about to go to seed) are actually beneficial, they fertilize plants and aerate the soil outside, shouldn't smother anymore than any similarly sized plant would. The only issue I can find anywhere is that root length, but maybe they could be planted into the wall of smaller tanks to give the roots more space? Pretty things get so much hate! 



..Good for me because I've got about ten dandelion sprouts about to be planted. :Embarrassment: 




Good luck with your tank! Hopefully you can find something good.  :Smile:

----------


## elly

Hey, one more thing besides the root size: they're full sun plants. You might do better with tropicals accustomed to living in the understory in forests. You might try violets, though, either regular or African violets. I've seen lots of African violets growing underneath UV lights.
Ajuga reptans is another low-growing plant that tolerates shade so probably would tolerate a tank. It might not do too well in standing-water situations though.

I had some purple striped transcendentia that didn't make it possibly because there wasn't enough light. They got pale and thin before dying, so be aware that sometimes plants with colored leaves may need more sun.  http://img01.elicriso.it/it/come_col...ia_zebrina.jpg

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## richardperez

I have pathos rooted directly into the eco earth, and since my PAC generally sits in one spot, the roots kinda grew around the hole she sits in, it's kinda cool.

----------

